# Atardeceres en Arequipa



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Quiero compartir con uds los maravillosos atardeceres de la Blanca Ciudad de Arequipa ... espero les gusten


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Mas atardeceres*


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Arequipa al atardecer*


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

estan buenas las fotos..y la catedral se ve lindaaaaaa !!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

muy bonita recopilacion Herbert....


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, los atardeceres y los amaneceres en Arequipa son espectaculares


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Por supuesto, que lindas fotos me encantaron  si que esta ciudad es muy fotogenica


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy bueno el apoyo helbert aunque las dos primeras no se pueden ver =(


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tienes razon no se ven algunas fotos abuuu


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bellisimo, quiero ir para allá


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

los atardecers de arequipa son siempre asi.

como que ya me dio nostalgia de no estar por esos lares.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

wau quer linda la ciudad blanca
tanhermoso en cualquier tiempo!
wau m impresiono!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

muy bonitas la 2da y 4ta foto Herbert


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas hermosas muy lindas las fotos los invito a que vean los temas donde puse fotos, ya volvieron a la vida todos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Que maravilla el Misti y la catedral!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

brabazas las fotos y esos atradeceres increibles es algo tipico de arequipa debido a su buen clima


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Continuamos con los atardeceres de AQP*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me encanto el atardecer de la catedral de la penultima foto, es simplemente unico es unico, la catedral toma diferentes colores mientras el sol se empieza a ir es super lindo


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Me parece una ciudad preciosa!!!!!

El año que viene me comprometo a ir a visitarla.

Saludos desde España!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy chvrs las ultimas fotos y CORLEONE eres bienvenido en esta pintoresca ciudad


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CORLEONE said:


> Me parece una ciudad preciosa!!!!!
> 
> El año que viene me comprometo a ir a visitarla.
> 
> Saludos desde España!!!


Te esperamos con los brazos abiertos


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CORLEONE said:


> Muchas gracias a todos!!!!


Te invito a ver paseando por Arequipa, alli hay fotos que muestran toda la ciudad o bueno algunas partes de la ciudad en un circuito turistico.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

La luz blanca le cae como anillo al dedo a la basilica catedral de Arequipa,, La luz ambar como que la pacharaquea


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosa e imponente la catedral que linda


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

De hecho la iluminacion blanca es mejor .. realza su belleza


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Y continuan los hermosos atardeceres arequipeños*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

OMG que hermosos atardeceres hay algunas fotos muy parecidas a las que tengo...


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Me encantaron las ultimas fotos...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Qué lindas fotos


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Muy bonitas si...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Wau,, solo Arequipa supera a Arequipa.. mis favoritas son las tomadas desde el misti


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Wau,, solo Arequipa supera a Arequipa.. mis favoritas son las tomadas desde el misti


Arequipa es muy linda y fotogenica, lo que más me gusta de la ciudad es que encierra un encanto magico que entra en armonia con la naturaleza, su entorno, su arquitectura y sus sabores. Algo especial muy especial


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ese atardecer con la catedral en ruinas muy romantico.... Ruskin seguro hubiese estado feliz de que hubiera quedado así....


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

A mi tambien me gusta esa foto


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

herbert_delgado said:


>


Que foto para mas especial.


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Por si alguien quiere echar un vistazo a my ciudad:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18181693#post18181693


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Este thread llega al alma y al corazòn... Que belleza de ciudad, la cara de Dios!


----------

